# colorado elk hunt unit 61



## moffmania (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello, I have a unit 61 tag for this year and was woundering if anyone has ever been out there hunting elk? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know where unit 61 is but what season are you going for? We went second rifle a few years ago and all I can say is plan for all weather types. We had three feet of snow. Also take a propane torch, you would be amazed how much help this is in the freezing cold mornings getting a fire statred in the stove. This was recomended to us when we went and I can tell you it made life alot nicer. Plus we took a dura flame log and cut it into 1 inch thick pieces, this also made starting a fire alot nicer. Trust me it is cold in the morning and hard to get out of the bag in the freezing cold.


----------



## longrie (Jun 22, 2010)

61 is one of the best units in the state. Go to www.monstermuleys.com and do a search or maybe put a posting on there.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

61 is south of Montrose in SW Colorado. I hunt 65 which is just north of there. 61 is a prized area to hunt, lots of nice bulls taken in that area every year. 
Are you driving, flying ? where are you staying ?


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Congratulations on drawing that hunt. What season?

We could go on forever on information, what specifically are you looking for? Make sure you get some good weatherproof topo maps of the area you plan to hunt, carry plenty water, have clothing for all types of weather and temps, a GPS is very nice (but have a good compass for backup), cell phone for emergencies, 2-way radios for communicating with other hunters, a good sharp knife, and several other important things for safety and survival. I would say the most important part of your gear is footwear, don't scrimp, and make sure they are broken in well. This can be accomplished while getting in shape for your hunt, walk some steep hills if you can find them, both up and down, and often. The oxygen at 10,000 to 11,000 feet or more is pretty thin to say the least. If you can give yourself 2 or 3 days before your hunt starts to get better acclimated to the altitude, you will never regret it. You can practice at home by running while breathing through a swizzle stick.:lol:

The list goes on and on, so please ask away.

I hunted North East of that Unit up on th Grand Mesa when they still had the Statewide Muzzleloader Hunt. They did away with that this year unfortunately, and now you can only draw a single unit. Here is a map of the Unit's.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/NR/rdonlyres/DACF14AC-07CF-4304-BFA1-FF421A0C0067/0/BigGameGMUmap.pdf


Read everything you can on the Colorado DOW website.

http://www.wildlife.state.co.us/

They also have a link on the home page to Elk Hunting University, which should cover most of the basics. These links should keep you busy for awhile.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/ElkHuntingUniversity/


----------



## moffmania (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. we will be driving out sept 11th for the week. We will be bowhunting. This will be our 4th trip to colorado elk hunting. The other times we hunted just north of gypsum in over the counter areas. I'm looking for some info on the area around nucla and columbine pass or gateway, divide forks campground. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ross719 (Jul 3, 2011)

moffmania said:


> Hello, I have a unit 61 tag for this year and was woundering if anyone has ever been out there hunting elk? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


 Hi i see you was fortunate to draw a elk tag for unit 61 last year, well i'm in that situation this year. Like to hear any stories if you could share them and maybe help me out with any info on the area. I'll be bow hunting also. I have hunted colorado for a good 30 years and have killed my share of elk but none better then a 5 x 5 other then a 6x6 in Arizonia. I've heard good things about this area and am looking forward to the hunt. I;ll be driving out from NJ and will have a good 3 weeks to hunt. Thanks Ross


----------

